
Console Do Not Track (DNT) - zdw
https://consoledonottrack.com
======
Nextgrid
The real question is why are we accepting spyware-like behaviour in our tools
in the first place? If software spies on you by default then don’t use it
whenever possible and make it clear to the author that this is not okay. If
it’s open source make a fork with the spyware features removed. If you’re in
Europe consider complaining to your country’s privacy watchdog if the
behaviour is not GDPR compliant (and tracking by default is definitely not).

